# KHOU broadcasting WWL on subchannel



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

If you're in houston and you got a voom box or OTA box or something you can get WWL-TV from New Orleans on KHOU subchannel 11.2. Both owned by Belo.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

The WWL feed appears to have been discontinued


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

KHOU completely sucks. They took off WWL, and then put up ANOTHER radar on subchannel 3, so now we have two crappy radars and no WWL. I called them and the woman said that WWL is switching back to regular programming. WTF? There's nobody f***ing living in New Orleans, who the hell is going to be there to watch CBS programming? But a lot of people were appreciating seeing their great news coverage on KHOU's subchannel.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Now WWL is back on KHOU, thank you whoever flipped it back. Nobody is living in New Orleans, WWL is not going back to CBS any time soon folks.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

OK I understand it now, here's what the GM of KHOU said:

Mr. Richardson,

WWL is transitioning from 24/7 live news coverage to carrying non-News programs (CBS prime, Letterman, Oprah, etc). By contract, we are not allowed to import WWL's signal into the Houston area when they have those programs on their air.

Peter Diaz
President & General Manager
KHOU-TV

*But what I dont get is why are they playing CBS prime programs on WWL, nobody who's still in New Orleans can see it anyway, either there's no electric, or no cable, or you TV got looted.*


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

Well---

If you want New Orleans news during prime time in Houston - switch to KPXB/49 or KBPX/33 for coverage from WDSU. "Pax 49" as they call the station(s) in both NO and HOU are carrying the WDSU signal. 

In Houston, it's on from 5-7am and 6-11pm.

Jim


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

I just found the PAX feed, I can just barely barely pull in KPXB-DT 5 using the rabbit ears in my attic and my old Voom box. It blocks up a lot.

WWL has been off of KHOU all day which leads me to think they're done with it and aren't going to put it on anymore. Now they have 2 radar channels. 11-3 shows just the radar and 11-2 shows the SAME radar except smaller and with ads around it that say "click here". And 11-1 is glitching because they have too many subchannels.


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

After watching it later in the week - the blocking isn't on your end - it's on the analog feed too (I can get 33 semi-clearly, but 49 stinks)... I'll see if it's on tonight or tomorrow and better...

Jim


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mike Richardson said:


> Now WWL is back on KHOU, thank you whoever flipped it back. Nobody is living in New Orleans, WWL is not going back to CBS any time soon folks.


WWL-AM is streaming on the Net. Entercom owns WWL-AM. http://www.wwl.com.


----------

